# Origin wurde nicht installiert, wird aber für dieses Spiel benötigt. Bitte installiere Origin neu.



## Feralraider (1. November 2011)

Hi Leute folgendes Problem.Habe Battlefield am Sonntag gekauft und installiert. Das spiel lief einwandfrei alles war super.Am nächsten tag als ich den pc neu angemacht habe wollte ich das spiel wieder starten und dann kam es!!"Origin wurde nicht installiert, wird aber für dieses Spiel benötigt. Bitte installiere Origin neu."Ich hab in einem forum gelesen was man tun könnte, aber bei denen war das selbe Problem....Ich hab alles schon wieder deinstalliert, registry gecleart, battlefield + origins deinstalliert, defragmentiert und datenträger bereinigt.Als das alles durch gelaufen ist, installierte ich es wieder neu in der hoffnung das es läuft. Hatte diese Anleitung von einem Forummitglied:"Hey Leute also wenn bei euch auch die Fehlermeldung kommt: Origin wurde nicht installiert, wird aber für das Spiel beönitigt, bitte installiert Origin neu! Dann habe ich folgendes getan und es klappte :-): 1. Alles deinstallieren 2. Die setup exe von CD1 anklicken 3. Origin installieren ------so und jetzt kommts-------- 4. Battlefield nihct über Origin installieren sondern erst manuel einen Patch laden der auf der HAuptseite von Origin zu finden ist ... oder Ihr lest den kompletten Text bei der Installation durch da steht es dann auch irgendwo 5. Wieder die Setup exe von CD1 angeklickt und darüber Battlefield3 installiert ========NUN Klappts======= Ich habe noch eine zweite Lösung entdeckt wie andere es hinbekommen haben und zwar haben sie das Betriebssystem neu aufgestzt. Also euch viel Spaß hoffe es klappt nun auch bei euch!!! "Hab das alles befolgt... und wieder das selbe Problem mit der Meldung...."Origin wurde nicht installiert, wird aber für dieses Spiel benötigt. Bitte installiere Origin neu."EA Könnte darüber ja mal auskunft geben an was das liegen könnte...weiß einer von euch bescheid? Helft mir bitte!!!Danke


----------



## ShadowOfHimself (2. November 2011)

Also Momentan installier ich einfach jeden Tag Origin neu... richtig mit erst deinstallieren und dann mit Administratorrechten wieder installieren. Dann klappts. Man muss halt das Battlefield Update dann abbrechen, sonst saugt er es komplett neu. Den korrekten Ordner angeben, in dem es vorher war, genügt. Is zwar keine wirkliche Lösung, aber so kann man wenigstens zocken.... wenn das Spiel ma läuft, isses ja durchaus geil. Und zwischendrin blos nich den Rechner neu starten!


----------



## Feralraider (2. November 2011)

habs hinbekommen, musste in der cmd was umschreiben dann gings 



1. Click start
 2. Click Run
 3. Type cmd ( a black screen appears)
 4. Type cd "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin" assuming you have win7/vista x64 installed, else type cd "C:\Program Files\Origin"
     --> The quotation marks are important
 5. Path is now changed to the origin dir. 
 6. Type origin.exe /Register
 7. Start origin
 8. Play                	


/closed


----------



## ShadowOfHimself (5. November 2011)

Methode funktioniert bei mir leider nicht... Hatte die auch schon ganz am Anfang mal gefunden

Müsste man in dem DOS Fenster noch ne Rückmeldung bekommen? Bekomm ich nämlich nicht...

Habe CMD als Administrator ausgeführt, keine Änderung. Funktioniert es bei dir seitdem immer?...


----------

